# the forgotten violin concertos - part 1: Introduction



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

vlncto said:


> On my website *www.tobias-broeker.de* I am offering a „Violin Gathering Point" about the compositions for violin concertante of the 20th century. The aim of this violin center is to promote the uncommon repertoire.
> 
> To support uncommon repertoire one has to find out the „common repertoire". So what are the best-known compositions for violin concertante of the 20th century? Some years ago I posted a poll about this question on different classical music forums (I think this included) and from that time on checked with similar lists or questions that come up from time to time.
> 
> ...


----------

